# cheapest way to sharpen knives (tojiro) ?



## nguyenty (Oct 9, 2013)

I have been doing some reading but I am still a bit confused about what I need to sharpen my tojiro knives. I am really not looking to spend a lot and need to keep it as cheap as possible. 

It seems like I just need a whetstone like the king 1/6k or something similar and I've read that I can flatten it out with just wet sandpaper on a floor tile ( would a $10-20 stone on amazon work ?). 

Is it as simple as starting on the 1k, finishing on the 6k then removing any burr with stropping on newspaper / wine cork ?


----------



## Brad Gibson (Oct 9, 2013)

the king stone will work fine


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 9, 2013)

looks like you got the process down. time for you to practice! =D


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 9, 2013)

This almost how I started , not with king 1/6 but with a cheap combo from Amazon (400/1k) and a small 3k naniwa. My 5 cents but the most important is to practise practise and practise again  

Good luck


----------



## Ruso (Oct 9, 2013)

Get the King combo and practice on any knife you can get, the more you sharpen the better you get; surprise surprise :scratchhead:


----------



## perneto (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, don't worry too much about flattening for now; just try to use the whole surface of the stones, which should be useably flat out of the box. You can look into that in a few months, and by then you'll have a better idea of what you need.


----------



## cord_steele (Oct 9, 2013)

Sandpaper on a floor tile works great for flattening. I use a granite reference block, but I'm weird.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 10, 2013)

If the Tojiros with a VG-10 core are concerned proper deburring may take some time. Don't wait for the finishing stone to start with it.


----------



## jai (Oct 10, 2013)

tbh getting expensive gear helps and is fun but at the end of the day it all comes down to pure technique and skill all you need is something to remove metal, hone and deburr and your set


----------



## Flawless Victory (Oct 10, 2013)

I think technically this would be the "cheapest".

[video=youtube_share;CXLaE1JvQ94]http://youtu.be/CXLaE1JvQ94[/video]


----------



## nguyenty (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a cheap 1k king stone ( only 17 bucks) to practice on my non-japanese knives. I need to keep those sharp too. How important is finishing those knives on a 6k stone ?


----------



## Matus (Oct 14, 2013)

Only you can say how fine edge do you need. But personally I think that 1k edge is too rough.


----------

